# Water Purifier



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I finished putting the Big Berky together yesterday. I followed the directions (something I rarely do) and had only 1 small problem. I used the washers that came with the sight meter instead of the ones that came with original spigot. It was a small leak but, any leakage wasn't acceptable. I changed to the original washers and no more leak. No idea why the washers weren't the same with both pieces. 

It was less than 30 minutes to put together including washing everything and priming/cleaning the filters. I doubled the time the suggested to prime them. I was glad I did when I saw all the dust that came from them. The 1st batch thru it was clear but, I didn't try any until the 2nd batch. It tasted way different/better than directly from the tap. Not as tasty as Grandmas well but, great anyways. I didn't get an exact time as I was playing other toys. It seemed to be about 2 gallons finished in about 1.5 hours. You can add 2 more filters to cut the filter time in half. The extra filter slots are just filled with plugs if not used. 

My plan was to try it out, dry it out and repack it. I suspect its going to be a fixture on the counter like the vacuum sealer. 

It also came with a pretty decent stainless steel water bottle. It replaces the last plastic one in the bunch. Tuff to boil water in plastic if need be.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

nice review


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for the post.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice review,got a travel Berkey,works great.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

That's next on our list when we move. Meanwhile, just got this: https://www.aquatruwater.com/?aid=14626

it's a low-waste reverse osmosis filter with 4 filters. Not bad. a little pricey but gets rid of a lot of junk in the water. Easy to use...


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

2 bonuses I hadn't even considered.

1) Much better coffee. The coffee taste is more improved than just the water after filtering. 
B) New boxes for the cats. They had 0 interest in the filter after they sniffed it. They do remain convinced I ordered new boxes just for them.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Update:

Its been in use 2 months without a single problem. It sees daily use for coffee/drinking water. This thing was a better investment than I thought. I was hesitant on spending the money but it seems to be worth every penny.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So far I have portables. The MSR Sweetwater and the Katadyn Pocket Microfilter (Awwww yeah!) Next is the Royal berkey. We have lakes and creeks at the BOL/Farm that will give us a lifetime of water, we just have to make it potable. I am also about to fill one of those ponds with catfish.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Quip said:


> Update:
> 
> Its been in use 2 months without a single problem. It sees daily use for coffee/drinking water. This thing was a better investment than I thought. I was hesitant on spending the money but it seems to be worth every penny.


Thanks for the feedback, I also have a big berkey in my larder but as I currently supply my house with a solar powered deep well pump I haven't taken it out of the box, it is my back up when the current system doesn't work. Good news is I have a year round creek 40 yards from my back door so if I need to use my backup, I have the means to supply it.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

The Berkey Light is the absolute bomb and it is the only Berkey countertop unit that can be purchased in California, which is a huge plus.


----------



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

I never thought to use my berkey for daily use! I wish I had more counter space, it is a really good idea.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

berkey's love them got one for the way out were the heck am I bol -been using it for about 2 years now even bough (yes they are expensive) several replacement cartridges.
bty I also have been using one of those cheap diy bucket filters and they work but the berky tastes better IMO


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> berkey's love them got one for the way out were the heck am I bol -been using it for about 2 years now even bough (yes they are expensive) several replacement cartridges.
> bty I also have been using one of those cheap diy bucket filters and they work but the berky tastes better IMO


What sort of filters/buckets were you using in the DIY filter?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We use Brita , it works good for us .


----------



## Ready Lifestyle (Jul 2, 2017)

My Big Berky is one of my go to water filters. I don't use it on a daily basis but I like having it on hand.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now what are we attempting to filter out of the water over here other than bad flavor? Dissolved solids perhaps? I am still trying to figure how to drink 10 k gallons swimming pool water when the world comes to an end. Running it through one of them gizmos probably dont get out the stabilizer..least it seemed so last I checked. Steam distillation can do it. That is the method God uses to recycle water ya know?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My Big Berkey has been in continuous use for 8 years now, has four filters installed.

Have two sets of spares and two spare spouts, sits next to the sink, I use the sink's veggie hose to fill it.

If SHTF and I have to use an alternate source of water, it will go through a sand filter first then the Berkey.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@bigwheel, God does not use steam distillation, he uses evaporation.

I have a still but it is an Alamo level option.

It can be controlled to produce alcohol if ever needed, but I don't drink, not a recover-or, never did.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well we have danced with several essential extractors over the years. To make water,. Then the goofy bastid who sold me the moonshine still got a nasty letter from the infernal revenoors demanding he tell them who bought one then they sent me a a letter saying they knew what I was doing and offered to sell me an ethanol production permit which yes the fancy reflux stills can pull it off at 190 proof for them who know how to operate it properly. it made me nervous as a hooer in church since one of my grand kid was trying to grow medicinal herb in the hooch making shed. So I figrued out when they come for one the other would be a felony..so everything went haywire and rich gypsy showed up with cash money to buy the whiskey making operation. It coud also make distilled water if a person wanted to push it. I aint a big fan of the guvment Now some folks I knew sent off for the permit which cost 30 dollars and take six months to git get it. A gallon of 190 proof white dog is worth way more than what the guvment pays to fund the ethanol craze. I can only be flung so far on the bs scale.In short is much cheaper to buy it than to make it yourself. Yall might should try getting a grip


----------

